# All hgh the same?



## 49ER (Aug 6, 2013)

I ran keifis for a couple months sides never got any better numb hands kept me up at night. My question is will other brands like hyges or rips cause the same reaction?  My keifi tested at 36.2 it didn't matter if I ran 2ius or 5 I stopped because of the sides.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't get numb hands on 4iu's of seros. I've not run another brand, though. Where did you find your avi?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2013)

you got lucky on the kefei's. They have had bad tests too. Inconsistent.   Which brings me to my point. Any non-pharm grade GH is going to be inconsistent.


----------



## 49ER (Aug 6, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't get numb hands on 4iu's of seros. I've not run another brand, though. Where did you find your avi?


I just googled chics doing naked squats lol


PillarofBalance said:


> you got lucky on the kefei's. They have had bad tests too. Inconsistent.   Which brings me to my point. Any non-pharm grade GH is going to be inconsistent.


Keepimg fingers crossed I still get them for friends and so far my source has been awsome everyone's blood work in the 30's im gonna give another brand a try gh just may not be for me. Id love pharm grade doubt I can afford it though


----------



## 49ER (Aug 6, 2013)

By the way the lids have biotech not sure if theres any relation with biotech gear I doubt it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2013)

i get very numb hands on rips.Im up to 3 iu


----------



## amore169 (Aug 6, 2013)

I on Rips and I'm using 4ius 5 days on 2 off, the numbness is gone already running it like that, also the water retention is not that noticeable anymore, I been on Rips for a year already.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 6, 2013)

The sides are related to the strength. The stronger the greater the sides. I see a lot of guys saying that they switched from Rips to brand X and the sides went away. To me this seems a little retarded (hope I didn't offend anyone with that word....if I did fuck you; get over it). The sides can be avoided by lowering the dose. The reality is the guys that are going to lower dosed GH are leaving money on the table. Lets face it, this is like saying that you get E2 sides when you run test over 500mg a week with Watson Test C (pharmacy test), but when you run Pinnicalelabs at 500mg you don't get E2 sides. It has nothing to do with the chemical structure and everything to do with the quality/dose. The solution is to reduce the dose.

I think POB was trying to tell you that the kefei's test inconsistently period. Not from source to source but, in general. Meaning that if you have a box of 10 and you run blood work on all 10 vials there is a high probability that each vial will yeild diffrent results.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2013)

I had to lower my rips to 1iu today.... Left hand has been fucking with me badly


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hyges seem to have the least sides from what ive seen.


----------



## SAD (Aug 6, 2013)

grind4it said:


> The sides are related to the strength. The stronger the greater the sides. I see a lot of guys saying that they switched from Rips to brand X and the sides went away. To me this seems a little retarded (hope I didn't offend anyone with that word....if I did fuck you; get over it). The sides can be avoided by lowering the dose. The reality is the guys that are going to lower dosed GH are leaving money on the table. Lets face it, this is like saying that you get E2 sides when you run test over 500mg a week with Watson Test C (pharmacy test), but when you run Pinnicalelabs at 500mg you don't get E2 sides. It has nothing to do with the chemical structure and everything to do with the quality/dose. The solution is to reduce the dose.
> 
> I think POB was trying to tell you that the kefei's test inconsistently period. Not from source to source but, in general. Meaning that if you have a box of 10 and you run blood work on all 10 vials there is a high probability that each vial will yeild diffrent results.




I disagree. Rips gave me bad sides at low dose, with no added benefit over hyges at the same dose with far less sides.  Judging a product's efficacy based on it's side effects is silly.  If I buy two bags of weed, and one bag gets me really high but not paranoid, while the other bag gets me really high but wicked paranoid, which one is better?  Give me the efficacy without the sides ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.

I'm on seros right now, and while the numb hands are pronounced, I'm not bloated like a dead horse and I'm sleeping like a zombie.  Loving them, and you'll never be able to convince me that rips are stronger than seros because I have less sides on seros.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree with SAD grind. Get some sero's and run those after running rips and then you'll understand


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 6, 2013)

everyones sensitivity can very. 4 ius of rips and i cant make a fist. 2 ius and im ok, very minimal sides. i know one guy who cant go past 1 iu of rips. just lower your dosage until your sides are bearable. youll get more for your money that way also. i get less bloat and sides on hygetropins.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 6, 2013)

No one can say anything for certain about chinese or generic Gh, other than that there is no guarantee of consistency. I dont care if you are talking rips, hyges, blues, whatever. The only certainty is that there is no certainty unless you are using HG. 

Having said that, sides are in no way indicative of efficacy. Some guys get a lot of negative sides from Rips, others will get none and their blood work could be nearly identical. Some guys can run 4iu of rips with no sides, some guys have to stay at 1iu or they can barely function in the gym. 

Hyges, on the other hand, are going to be the highest rated GH with the least amount of REPORTED sides. Im not saying Hyges are stronger than Rips, I am saying that of all the highest rated generics, Hyges have the least amount of sides reported. 

THAT being said, we have no control over the quality assurance of the generic GH game. You want high power, and guaranteed quality and consistency, you need HG.


----------



## PFM (Aug 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I agree with SAD grind. Get some sero's and run those after running rips and then you'll understand



Humatrope to Rips was like going from a precontest diet to a McDonalds diet. Like POB states: run one after another and you'll know.


----------



## SAD (Aug 6, 2013)

I would love to find some Humatrope, PFM.  I've heard that there is a noticeable difference between the serostims and the humatropes, although admittedly the guy telling me that stood to make something from it, so I'm not entirely sure.

Right now I'm running 2.5iu of Hyges mid-day, and 2iu of seros right before bed.  Just started this protocol, but there have already been small changes in my body comp.


----------



## PFM (Aug 6, 2013)

49ER said:


> I ran keifis for a couple months sides never got any better numb hands kept me up at night. My question is will other brands like hyges or rips cause the same reaction?  My keifi tested at 36.2 it didn't matter if I ran 2ius or 5 I stopped because of the sides.



Of all the GH I've used Kefei's have to be the most inconsistent, they are never bad but some vials really spike up the sides.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2013)

SAD said:


> I disagree. Rips gave me bad sides at low dose, with no added benefit over hyges at the same dose with far less sides.  Judging a product's efficacy based on it's side effects is silly.  If I buy two bags of weed, and one bag gets me really high but not paranoid, while the other bag gets me really high but wicked paranoid, which one is better?  Give me the efficacy without the sides ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.
> 
> I'm on seros right now, and while the numb hands are pronounced, I'm not bloated like a dead horse and I'm sleeping like a zombie.  Loving them, and you'll never be able to convince me that rips are stronger than seros because I have less sides on seros.



I like the paranoid feeling bro


----------



## grind4it (Aug 6, 2013)

How do the blood surem test results compare to rips?



PillarofBalance said:


> I agree with SAD grind. Get some sero's and run those after running rips and then you'll understand


----------



## 49ER (Aug 7, 2013)

PFM said:


> Of all the GH I've used Kefei's have to be the most inconsistent, they are never bad but some vials really spike up the sides.



Ok so maybe its the keifis any word on hyges? my guy carries those too just cost a little more


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 7, 2013)

Can someone post a list like

Riptropins
Kefeis
Humatrope 

etc in terms of strength, consistency - rather than having to read through dozens of posts trying to piece together the information, it would greatly help if the information were consolidated into a sticky like "HGH Brands - Commonly used brands and feedback on them". Just a suggestion. 

I've only just jumped on Rips and they have definitely helped me in the healing from a minor surgery - my doctor was very surprised today when the stitches came out. So i'd like to know what other products are out there and how they perform.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 7, 2013)

I think the effects on your wallet would be huge also. I have never price shopped for pharmacy grade gh but I am sure I could gt rips for 200 a kit . The last time I saw any pharmacy grade it was more like 600 a kit. Now unless  there is a 3 month supply in that 600 dollar kit, I'll stick with rips. I have bad sides if I take more that 2.5 iu at one time, so I take 2 shots a day. For me the water isn't that bad and it will go away in 2 days. I lose about a pound every Sunday night, I run 5 on and 2 off,  and a kit last a month .  If I remember corectly the pharmacy grade was only 72 iu per kit, the dose would have to be .5 iu twice a day to be the same for me. Is it really 5 times stronger than rips?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish it was like that but unfortunately it's not it's like just because 1 source sell test and so does a few others don't make all them equal when in fact it should but it ain't.

Quality is just that and it's not everywhere although people make it out to be.

If quality was that easy there wouldn't be as many sources and the reason there are many sources is a majority bank off people with bullshit GH and gear.

Before serum tests just about a year ago or a little longer people ripped off people left and right with colored tops but now day's the educated know what to buy and from who.

People had lists of tops of many colors not just a couple.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Can someone post a list like
> 
> Riptropins
> Kefeis
> ...



It's not that simple


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's not that simple



Educate us as to why.....

Is it that different to say test? You inject it and its either good or bunk. You can get human grade and UGL. Why is HGH different? Its just a product afterall.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 7, 2013)

I been using Rips for a year already and at this moment the sides are almost gone except feeling lethargic, I been on Rips 4ius 5 days on 2 off, I'm able to get real HGH Lilly Humatrope but the price is extremely high compared to Rips but it would be nice to compare both of them, I know what to expect with Rips so I need to get me the 24mg pen to see the difference.


----------



## Mamacatfan (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm trying to get hgh. Bought some online, but don't know how to find a good source to buy from. I used **********. Have you heard of it?


----------



## DF (Dec 24, 2013)

Mamacatfan said:


> I'm trying to get hgh. Bought some online, but don't know how to find a good source to buy from. I used **********. Have you heard of it?



No source checks allowed.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 24, 2013)

DF said:


> No source checks allowed.



The young lady thought she could duck you by hoping to a different part of the board to ask. Is there a reason she feels as if she can disrespect? Maybe she thought you ran the other part of the board and maybe jenner would cut her some slack over here.
Yes, lady, I'm starting to get annoyed. You want someone to tell you the shit u bought is good 2 go?
Here you go...you got so lucky in finding this source on your first go round. Good for you!
I suggest you not disregard staff's directions when they tell you that source checks aren't allowed. There are plenty of boards that will go even further. They will straight up tell you what sources have the best of what you're looking for. Now, it does seem fishy that the best sources just happen to be paying to keep the lights on at their board? I do believe in coincidences, though.


----------

